# Renee Fleming: Favorite DVD recordings



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So I've casually followed Renee Fleming for a couple of years and own a few of her albums. Lately, after watching her Eugene Onegin, and revisiting my audio recording of Rusalka, I'm currently hooked on Renee.

As much as I loved Onegin, I couldn't on the other hand get into her Rosenkavalier video.No fault of Renee, but Sophie Koch just wasn't working for me. I only watched the first act.

In the future I plan to definitley get Fleming's Rusalka on DVD as well as The Merry Widow. I probably want MORE than that, but those are on my list for sure. I'd love to have some more discussion to load up my Opera Video wishlist  What are your favorite Fleming video performances? Which ones would you avoid?

On a last note, I see she is set to sing Rosenkavalier at the Met again...did she come out of retirement? I thought she was done with opera?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

This is, more or less, her farewell tour, as she says she'll be done with normal performances of staged opera. Though she's also noted that she may consider a new opera.

She announced that she'd be retiring in the next three years in 2014, so she's on target. And she has cut down recently; before the recent _Der Rosenkavalier_ performances her last staged oper(etta) was _The Merry Widow_ at the Met and in Chicago about a year ago.

Her page on operabase has having performed in about 16 productions over since October 2012.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Smart lady. And what a very difficult thing to do to know just when to pick up your marbles and go home.
She of the velvet throat will go down in history as one of the most beautiful voices on earth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thais / Le nozze di Figaro/ Otello (both recordings) Armida/ Rusalka/ Capricio /Arabella. 
No particular order.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Thais / Le nozze di Figaro/ Otello (both recordings) Armida/ Rusalka/ Capricio /Arabella.
> No particular order.


The Thais besides being very good has the best custom designed gold gown perhaps ever, certainly in recent times, what a divine entrance by Thais at the party

I find her LA Opera Traviata with Villazon (before voice issues) one of the very best traditional versions, beautiful luxury production available as blu ray...........


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> I find her LA Opera Traviata with Villazon (before voice issues) one of the very best traditional versions, beautiful luxury production available as blu ray...........


She does Act II with Ramon Vargas on the 2008 Met Opening Night Gala. Don't know if it's on DVD, but it's on Met-on-Demand. (Can we just agree to call that MOD?)

It had me in tears.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In addition to DarkAngel.

I must add: I do not agree in the DVD with Villazon, horrible.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

How wonderful she looks in that gown!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> How wonderful she looks in that gown!


That's what's one called Class, capital C.:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Another very good one!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Horrible staging but wonderfully sung.


----------

